

Why is there no “remainder” in multiplication - patrickg
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/507892/why-is-there-no-remainder-in-multiplication

======
lutusp
Of course there are remainders in multiplication. Please don't tell your son
anything different.

Example: 5 1/3 x 5 = 26 2/3

Another example 1/7 * 23 = 23/7

There are any number of such examples.

